# Best BORDER X-ING: OAXACA TO GUAT.?



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

i live in Oaxaca and have to renew my 180 day FMM again. i have always taken the bus to Tapachula, then bus again to Ciudad Chuauhtemoc, across to Guatemala, get stamped and right back to Mexico.

i have never crossed the border at Talisman. is it quicker and better from Tapachula than crossing at C. Chuauhtemoc? is it a collectivo? is it more or less of a hassle? i am a pedestrian too, no car, just me. thank you.


----------



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

can anyone offer advise?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My advice, in the form of a question: if you've been living in Mexico this long, residing in Mexico ... isn't it time to apply for a visa which is intended for residents? There would then be no reason to be making 'border runs'.


----------



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

i appreciate your thought, i know all about that, but not my issue. could you reply to the question. thanks


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

ksplitt said:


> i appreciate your thought, i know all about that, but not my issue. could you reply to the question. thanks


You've got my answer.


----------



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

and now you have MY answer: perhaps english is a second language? that was not an answer to my question. you do not know my circumstances.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

ksplitt said:


> and now you have MY answer: perhaps english is a second language? that was not an answer to my question. you do not know my circumstances.


Others here may have a specific answer to your question. I'm but one of many, participants. Don't panic.  When lunch is over they'll be back. Your circumstances are yours, alone. I have enough _circumstances_ of my own to deal with.  All the best. :rockon:


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ksplitt said:


> i live in Oaxaca and have to renew my 180 day FMM again. i have always taken the bus to Tapachula, then bus again to Ciudad Chuauhtemoc, across to Guatemala, get stamped and right back to Mexico.
> 
> i have never crossed the border at Talisman. is it quicker and better from Tapachula than crossing at C. Chuauhtemoc? is it a collectivo? is it more or less of a hassle? i am a pedestrian too, no car, just me. thank you.


I've crossed at Tapachula several times. It's easy. Mind you, I was always on a bus going on to Guatemala City, so I don't know about a colectivo. But even if you have to take a taxi from the bus station to the border and back again, it shouldn't be too expensive.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


ksplitt said:



i live in Oaxaca and have to renew my 180 day FMM again. i have always taken the bus to Tapachula, then bus again to Ciudad Chuauhtemoc, across to Guatemala, get stamped and right back to Mexico.

i have never crossed the border at Talisman. is it quicker and better from Tapachula than crossing at C. Chuauhtemoc? is it a collectivo? is it more or less of a hassle? i am a pedestrian too, no car, just me. thank you.

Click to expand...

_I don´t understand the nature of your question, ks. It seems to me as if the crossing at Ciudad Cuautemoc is a bit of a detour from the crossing at Talismán just outside of Tapachula so why have you been busing up there in the first place? This crossing seems to be a bit out of the way. Is there something you know about Talismán that puts you off? I live in Chiapas and if I decided to cross into Guatemala via Tapachula, there is no question that I would cross at Talismán. However, I´m a Mexican citizen living in San Cristóbal so may not face the same obstacles you might living here under a tourist visa. Why not bus (or combi) to Talismán and try it? 

Frankly, Longford, Chiapas and Oaxaca are choc-a-bloc with foreigners living under tourist visas or even illegally because they don't qualify financially for resident visas and some ( and I do not wish to infer ks' status) work without permission in those áreas of Southern Mexico. Some who do not meet the criteria for residency status must live here under tourist status with no other choice. When I was a young man without significant financial resources and a basic vagabond, I entered many countries in Africa and jurisdictions in the Indian Subcontinent without the financial capacity to even begin to consider residency in any of those jurisdictions. I often had to prove that I had the capacity to exit in nations along the way and not become a charge of the state. There are times, when crossing borders, that guile greases the wheels. It´s no great sin unless one is unsuccesful.


----------



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

thank you very much!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Longford said:


> Others here may have a specific answer to your question. I'm but one of many, participants. Don't panic.  When lunch is over they'll be back. Your circumstances are yours, alone. I have enough _circumstances_ of my own to deal with.  All the best. :rockon:


Ksplitt. Don't take it personally. Longford has a well known opinion on the subject of serial tourist permits. Not everyone agrees with him.


----------



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

will do talisman. i did ciudad cuauhtemoc on bad advise, being told talisman to el carmen crossing was a hassle and i just accepted like a dope. alrighty then, talisman! thanks for your good info.


----------



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

thank you.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

TundraGreen said:


> Ksplitt. Don't take it personally. Longford has a well known opinion on the subject of serial tourist permits. Not everyone agrees with him.


I didn't think I had expressed an opinion on the topic. But, since you've made the suggestion, Here it is (and it's not directed specifically to the OP):

I'll start with this:



Hound Dog said:


> It´s no great sin unless one is unsuccesful.


And say this:

The immigration regulations seem to me to be clearly written. :cheer2: Corrupt or incompetent INM employees who may, as we know, either take a "gratuity" or simply look the other way when someone doesn't comply with the regulations are an example of what the current street protests are about in Mexico: corruption. You're either part of the solution ... or you're contributing to the problem. Change begins with one person. But, as is so often seen ... people want the system to be corrupt ... when the corruption benefits them. That's why the protests will, IMO, not be successful.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

:fencing:


Longford said:


> I didn't think I had expressed an opinion on the topic. But, since you've made the suggestion, Here it is (and it's not directed specifically to the OP):
> 
> I'll start with this:
> 
> ...


:fencing:


----------



## ksplitt (Aug 23, 2010)

why are you grinding on this? i asked a straightforward question. am not doing anything illegal and you DO NOT know my circumstances. 

if i have done something wrong, correct me; if not, why are you so snotty?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

Longford said:


> .....
> The immigration regulations seem to me to be clearly written. Corrupt or incompetent INM employees who may, as we know, either take a "gratuity" or simply look the other way when someone doesn't comply with the regulations are an example of what the current street protests are about in Mexico: corruption. You're either part of the solution ... or you're contributing to the problem. Change begins with one person. But, as is so often seen ... people want the system to be corrupt ... when the corruption benefits them. That's why the protests will, IMO, not be successful.



I'm totally with you, Longford, on the issue of corruption. Where we disagree is on the issue of what the Immigration regulations state. Yes, there are clearly outlined requirements for a Residency Permit. 

However, nowhere do the regulations state a limit on how often a person can re-enter on a visitor's permit, or how long they have to be out of the country before re-entering. The only clearly stated requirement is that they have to leave by 180 days after entering. If the intent was to limit how many times a person can enter on the 180 permit, why is that not stated in the recently revised rules? 

To the best of my knowledge, no "nudge nudge wink wink here's a little something for your _refresco_" is required to re-enter. No deception or subterfuge, either. Just handing over your passport, which allows the Immigration official to clearly see your past entry history (or look it up on the computer). If it's against the rules, they can certainly say no.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

_


Longford said:



I didn't think I had expressed an opinion on the topic. But, since you've made the suggestion, Here it is (and it's not directed specifically to the OP):
I'll start with this:
And say this:

The immigration regulations seem to me to be clearly written. :cheer2: Corrupt or incompetent INM employees who may, as we know, either take a "gratuity" or simply look the other way when someone doesn't comply with the regulations are an example of what the current street protests are about in Mexico: corruption. You're either part of the solution ... or you're contributing to the problem. Change begins with one person. But, as is so often seen ... people want the system to be corrupt ... when the corruption benefits them. That's why the protests will, IMO, not be successful.

Click to expand...

_Dawg has crossed borders all over the world as a tourist and I have had many different experiences but my favorite is having flown from Dar es Salaam to Zanzíbar Town back in the 1960s when Tanganyica and Zanzibar had formed a loose confederation they then called Tanzania and, as it happened, Zanzíbar Island was a semi-autonimous state in the republic ruled ruthlessly by a Maoist communiist dictator with ties to Mao´s Peking and the then strictly communist enclave of Albania. When one flew in from Dar es Salaam to Zanzíbar Town in those days, one was subjected to stern lectures at the airport on the virtues of strict Maoist communism versus the evils of capitalism before one could exit the airport and visit the island. In those days, the island was filled with dormitories containing Chinese communist workers who never _EVER _exited their dormotories in less than threesomes to walk the streets of Zanzíbar Town and, believe this or not, they would actually literally spit at you if they suspected you were an American. All the magazines were from Albania but in English and I´ll never forget the article I read that claimed that when Albania´s dictator Enver Hoxsa visiited communal farms, the turnips in the field were so inspired that they imemdiately grew to three time the size expected and became the largest and most delicious turnips on the planet. Too bad Enver died, I guess now we´ll have to settle for ordinary turnips from the motherland.

Zanzíbar has fabulous beaches surrounded by incredible orchards of cinnamon and cashew nut trees among other exotic fruits and nuts. A magnificent place.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

It´s allowed at the present time and in the past to live in Mexico on back to back tourist cards if the INM officers asking you when entering a few questions and then wants to give you 180 days each time you ask for one. It is a stretch to bring incompetance and corruption into this argrument but then again look who is trying to do this. :flame:


----------



## SirRon (Nov 4, 2014)

Hound Dog said:


> I don´t understand the nature of your question, ks. It seems to me as if the crossing at Ciudad Cuautemoc is a bit of a detour from the crossing at Talismán just outside of Tapachula so why have you been busing up there in the first place? This crossing seems to be a bit out of the way. Is there something you know about Talismán that puts you off? I live in Chiapas and if I decided to cross into Guatemala via Tapachula, there is no question that I would cross at Talismán. However, I´m a Mexican citizen living in San Cristóbal so may not face the same obstacles you might living here under a tourist visa. Why not bus (or combi) to Talismán and try it?
> 
> Frankly, Longford, Chiapas and Oaxaca are choc-a-bloc with foreigners living under tourist visas or even illegally because they don't qualify financially for resident visas and some ( and I do not wish to infer ks' status) work without permission in those áreas of Southern Mexico. Some who do not meet the criteria for residency status must live here under tourist status with no other choice. When I was a young man without significant financial resources and a basic vagabond, I entered many countries in Africa and jurisdictions in the Indian Subcontinent without the financial capacity to even begin to consider residency in any of those jurisdictions. I often had to prove that I had the capacity to exit in nations along the way and not become a charge of the state. There are times, when crossing borders, that guile greases the wheels. It´s no great sin unless one is unsuccesful.


wow i finally agree with one of your posts, you just about hit the nail on the head good job !!

it's so easy to get visa's in mexico, seems paying to cross the boarder to do a re-entry then return back to your home, is a bit much

I keep thinking this tune in my head

(bad cops, bad cops, whatcha gona do, bad cops, bad cops, whatcha gona do when they come for you) 

:spy::clock::amen:


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

ksplitt said:


> why are you grinding on this? i asked a straightforward question. am not doing anything illegal and you DO NOT know my circumstances. if i have done something wrong, correct me; if not, why are you so snotty?


Longford has some good contributions to this site. In my opinion, this is simply not one of them. 

This is one of his pet leaves. It is
Like a toothache to him - and to others that have to hear it so often. 

I recently defended Langford against insults, despite the fact that he did not ask me to do so. I mention this only to prevent a comment such as "I didn't ask you to of that."

I have spent over. 30 years reviewing legal documents, government requirements and much more. Although I have not researched the official documents on this subject it is quite clear after following posts for over 2 years that there exists nothing to prevent what you are endeavoring to do & at public forum meetings Mexican Government representatives have indicated no objection to this practice. 

In addition, Longford has repeated been requested to state definitive regulations forbidding this practice and to my recollection. (which might be failing) has never successfully done so. In the absence of definitive proof of his stance he fails to prove his case. I say that because the burden of proof is on him due to his taking a stance in opposition to what appears to be standard practice.

To those that deal in legalities this would be a normal situation but for those not versed in legalities it would be: "A person convinced against his will is of the same opinion still!"

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> Dawg has crossed borders all over the world as a tourist and I have had many different experiences but my favorite is having flown from Dar es Salaam to Zanzíbar Town back in the 1960s.


It's 2015 (just about), and we're discussing Mexico. :director:



SirRon said:


> it's so easy to get visa's in mexico, seems paying to cross the boarder to do a re-entry then return back to your home, is a bit much


There are expats for whom the visa requirements prove to be an insurmountable hurdle. Particularly the income/asset requirement. :fingerscrossed:



Detailman said:


> Although I have not researched the official documents on this subject it is quite clear ...


_ quite clear_? Really?


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> I didn't think I had expressed an opinion on the topic.


That's a hoot!


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Detailman said:


> Longford has some good contributions to this site. In my opinion, this is simply not one of them.
> 
> This is one of his pet leaves. It is
> Like a toothache to him - and to others that have to hear it so often.
> ...


I suspect that there are expats with means who'd prefer to not share Mexico with expats without means.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

vantexan said:


> I suspect that there are expats with means who'd prefer to not share Mexico with expats without means.


Or there might be someone without means saying he has means and not wanting anyone to enjoy living in Mexico because he can´t go.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

vantexan said:


> I suspect that there are expats with means who'd prefer to not share Mexico with expats without means.


Or there might be someone without means saying he has means and not wanting anyone to enjoy living in Mexico because he can´t go.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Or there might be someone without means saying he has means and not wanting anyone to enjoy living in Mexico because he can´t go.


But he can! All he has to do is run to the bor...oh, wait!:lol:


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

vantexan said:


> But he can! All he has to do is run to the bor...oh, wait!:lol:


Without a resident visa you can´t get free socialized medicine in Mexico, which is pretty good these days.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

vantexan said:


> I suspect that there are expats with means who'd prefer to not share Mexico with expats without means.


Actually, it's the Mexican government which has increased the income/asset requirements to, one can draw the assumption, "not share Mexico with expats without means." The November 2012 changes to the income/asset test for new visa applicants created another hurdle for those who consider relocation to Mexico because of their low-income or other financial hardship status. Other countries which were also seen as attractive relocation possibilities for expats seem also to have been increasing the financial requirements. It should come as no surprise that financially solvent persons would be preferred - in Mexico or most other countries.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> Actually, it's the Mexican government which has increased the income/asset requirements to, one can draw the assumption, "not share Mexico with expats without means." The November 2012 changes to the income/asset test for new visa applicants created another hurdle for those who consider relocation to Mexico because of their low-income or other financial hardship status. Other countries which were also seen as attractive relocation possibilities for expats seem also to have been increasing the financial requirements. It should come as no surprise that financially solvent persons would be preferred - in Mexico or most other countries.


Which countries are raising their requirements? Mexico has by far the highest income threshold, the others are half of Mexico's or less, assuming you're talking Latin America. Ecuador recently streamlined the residency process to be even more attractive and only requires $800 a month for an individual. Only $600 a month in Nicaragua. If top Mexican officials are publicly stating that the new residency requirements do not affect renewing tourist cards at the border then why fight it? Those living on tourist cards don't get the benefits of residency, and they have to make that trip to the border. That satisfies the Mexican gov't's requirements.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> Without a resident visa you can´t get free socialized medicine in Mexico, which is pretty good these days.


But you can still reasonably pay as you go out of pocket, not a bad deal.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

vantexan said:


> ... assuming you're talking Latin America.


No, I'm not talking specifically about the 20+ Latin American countries but some may have raised the income/asset requirements; I haven't checked the level in some of them for 6 months or so. I'll likely look at several of those countries, including Mexico, as either short or long-term relocation destinations (as well as staying put in the USA).



vantexan said:


> Ecuador recently streamlined the residency process to be even more attractive and only requires $800 a month for an individual.


I don't see much interest in online forums from persons expressing interest in Ecuador. In discussions with persons who say they're seriously considering relocation to another country, other than the USA, I hear nothing about Ecuador. There's an Ecuador Forum here at EF and my recollection is that it's pretty slow going there. But, fine, if you or anyone else needs or wants a country with an income test that low ... good, you've found it. _If the shoe fits ...._

From what I've read, the top 10 countries receiving USA expats are: Mexico, Canada, Philippines, Israel, Italy, UK, Germany, France, Brazil and Australia.



vantexan said:


> If top Mexican officials are publicly stating that the new residency requirements do not affect renewing tourist cards at the border then why fight it?


The regulations are published and you or anyone else can read them. Readers can form their own opinions.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> No, I'm not talking specifically about the 20+ Latin American countries but some may have raised the income/asset requirements; I haven't checked the level in some of them for 6 months or so. I'll likely look at several of those countries, including Mexico, as either short or long-term relocation destinations (as well as staying put in the USA).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you aren't looking in the right places. Ecuador has become THE place for North Americans to retire. I don't know if I'm allowed to mention specific forums, but there are huge groups on Facebook, Yahoo, etc. Very active forum on Expat Exchange. International Living and others have been naming Cuenca, Ecuador as the best overall foreign retirement destination for years. Close to 5000 Americans in Cuenca now with many other nationalities represented. And, like Mexico, Ecuador has numerous other places with expats. You'll find numerous books on living in Ecuador on Amazon. Costa Rica isn't as popular as it was but only requires $800 a month for individuals. Panama requires $1000 but has the best pensionado program with many benefits and discounts. The places you cite have their merits but for affordable retirement the two primary regions are Latin America and SE Asia.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

vantexan said:


> Then you aren't looking in the right places.


I'm not searching for the cheapest places to emigrate to, either from a government income test standpoint or low cost of living consideration. Though, I understand both are important considerations for many expats seeking _greener pastures_. I wish you success in your own investigations. :ranger:


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> I'm not searching for the cheapest places to emigrate to, either from a government income test standpoint or low cost of living consideration. Though, I understand both are important considerations for many expats seeking _greener pastures_. I wish you success in your own investigations. :ranger:


But most of the places you mentioned are very expensive. Most retirees do take affordability into consideration. And having done extensive research on the Philippines there's little to recommend it beyond they speak English and 70 yr old men can easily marry 20 yr old girls there. Not a place for couples to retire.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

vantexan said:


> ... Most retirees do take affordability into consideration. And having done extensive research on the Philippines there's little to recommend it beyond they speak English and 70 yr old men can easily marry 20 yr old girls there. Not a place for couples to retire.


Or a place for single women either! And then there are the typhoons: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/07/w...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Or a place for single women either! And then there are the typhoons: http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/07/w...column-region&region=top-news&WT.nav=top-news.


The bottom third of the islands rarely get hit. But that's where the Muslim population is mostly. A lot of conflict with them over the years. The Phils are mostly hot and humid, with ugly architecture, trash everywhere, and as reported by many lousy food. I was totally taken with the idea of going there to find a wife, and amazing how one can gloss over all the other issues when that is a priority. It's a shame because the archipelago has over 7000 islands, with incredible natural beauty.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

vantexan said:


> But most of the places you mentioned are very expensive. Most retirees do take affordability into consideration. And having done extensive research on the Philippines there's little to recommend it beyond they speak English and 70 yr old men can easily marry 20 yr old girls there. Not a place for couples to retire.


I merely mentioned a list of places popular with expats. I didn't recommend any of them. As I'm recalling from your prior posts to this forum ... you have problems of your own at home as regards to your desire to relocate to Mexico.


----------



## vantexan (Sep 4, 2011)

Longford said:


> I merely mentioned a list of places popular with expats. I didn't recommend any of them. As I'm recalling from your prior posts to this forum ... you have problems of your own at home as regards to your desire to relocate to Mexico.


I'm sorry, what does that have to do with this discussion? Back to the discussion, you said you weren't seeing anywhere any discussion of Ecuador. I merely pointed out that it, in terms of international retirement, has become very popular in recent years. And that the places that have become popular in Latin America for retirement haven't raised their income requirements. It should be noted that the European countries you've cited have become very difficult for Americans to retire in since the formation of the European Union. Australia is near impossible for most Americans. The Philippines doesn't allow foreign ownership of land. So for probably the majority of Americans seeking an affordable international retirement Latin America is the most likely choice.


----------

